# YORK MULTI GYM



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi fellas I have managed to get this for 45.00 its like new even for its age its a York multi gym g560 comes with all the bits do you think its a good item ? I go to the gym few times a week and walk on the days I don't go. Gym is fine just that I have to wait most times you use equipment there and some times have to miss something because of time so thought this may come in handy for the days I am not at gym don't no much about it but it looks like it may be useful any info as can not find wall charts for this item ?


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

It's a bargain price you paid and looks like one of the better multi gym machines... however I would choose a power cage with cable pulley, a bench, a barbell and some plates over this.

Looks like you'll be able to a lot of exercises on it but obvs no barbell benching, squats or deads.


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks buddy I have a weight bench to and a set of weights that also came with this but they are the ones that are filled with sand but ok bench not the best but usable they just wanted them gone TBH as needed the room but the multi Gym as hardly been used it came with what you see in photo I got in contact with york and they kindle sent me a manual and wall chart for this so all good it as cast plates and max weight 100kg so I think for the money I did good as the people from York said it retailed at £545 when it came out


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Good service from York too by the sounds of it. I particularly like the adjustable height cable pulley on that which would be useful for bicep work and delt laterals. Enjoy!


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

cheers fella there is another two cable pulleys on this multi gym maybe for seated cable row ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

walk said:


> cheers fells there is another cable pully on the other side to that's welded on the bottom not sure what that's for maybe for seated for cable row ?


 Possibly more intended for cable crossovers?


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

cheers the more I look at the multi gym the more I find I think its going to be useful as like I said I can not always get on some of the equipment at my local gym so need to work out what I can do on this the gym then do what I can not when I go to the local Gym


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Also regarding my post about losing weight I have now lost 43lb so just want to thank you all for the help I feel loads better I can breath better and training hard


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

walk said:


> cheers the more I look at the multi gym the more I find I think its going to be useful as like I said I can not always get on some of the equipment at my local gym so need to work out what I can do on this the gym then do what I can not when I go to the local Gym


 Looks like you added the photo with arrows to your latest photo after I replied? I missed them if not, and it rather changes my thoughts! Certainly not for cable cross-overs!

Can the one at the bottom left be connected up to do leg extensions maybe?


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

yes its connected to leg extensions with a bolt but as same fitting as the other pulleys so guess it could also be used for other things like in the wall chart as it shows this on it ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

walk said:


> yes its connected to leg extensions with a bolt but as same fitting as the other pulleys so guess it could also be used for other things like in the wall chart as it shows this on it ?


 Did you mean to include a picture there?


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Did you mean to include a picture there?


 hi yes I did but it wont let me up load saying file to big as its a pdf file of wall chart


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

could email you the file if you want to have a look or put it up as not sure how I would do this cheers


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

walk said:


> hi yes I did but it wont let me up load saying file to big as its a pdf file of wall chart


 One way to do it would be to open it on your computer, then use the snipping tool to save a copy of the relevant bit as a jpeg. You'll then be able to upload this OK.


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

hi I will try but not to good with that sort of thing bud


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

it shows the bottom pully used for other exercises apart from leg press


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

walk said:


> it shows the bottom pully used for other exercises apart from leg press


 It does indeed. I'd guess you move the handle hanging on the RHS in your photo onto the bottom pulley to do them.


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> It does indeed. I'd guess you move the handle hanging on the RHS in your photo onto the bottom pulley to do them.


 wonder if I could swap the bolt for a quick release pin saves time trying to un bolt it if I want to use it ?


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Do you think the multi gym is ok as I read they are not the best thing to use but I guess its better than having nothing and at the price I payed I thought it was good


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

walk said:


> Do you think the multi gym is ok as I read they are not the best thing to use but I guess its better than having nothing and at the price I payed I thought it was good


 It will be ok for training your upper body. Would need to do something like dumbell lunges for legs if you have dumbells. As long as you can do the exercises safely then it should be fine.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

walk said:


> Do you think the multi gym is ok as I read they are not the best thing to use but I guess its better than having nothing and at the price I payed I thought it was good


 You need to try different exercises out to see which you feel you can work with really.

As above its probably leg training it's least suited to. You could do a mix of leg extensions and the sort of RDL pictured on your sheet but I expect you'll prefer options in your gym.


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> You need to try different exercises out to see which you feel you can work with really.
> 
> As above its probably leg training it's least suited to. You could do a mix of leg extensions and the sort of RDL pictured on your sheet but I expect you'll prefer options in your gym.


 cheers fellas it came with these to I am going to set the weights up in my shed as dont want to go through the bedroom floor if I drop them lol just need a few squat stands or something


----------

